# message about deprecated ports



## wolffnx (May 17, 2020)

Hi, I'use  12.1-RELEASE-p5 , most of the software is installed from `pkg`
but sometimes I'build from ports (mousepad for example,for use only GTK2 and disable GTK3 in the build options) 

the warning firts come from `pkg` in `medit` (medit-editor)


```
This port is deprecated; you may wish to reconsider installing it
```

dont worry about it...but the second came from emulators/virtualbox-ose-nox11

and then I'am worry about..

the virtualbox port will be  removed? like the other that display that warning?


----------



## T-Daemon (May 17, 2020)

wolffnx said:


> but the second came from emulators/virtualbox-ose-nox11


Are you sure? There is no such indication in the Makefile , nor is it for virtualbox-ose, as it is for medit.
Can you post the exact message?


----------



## T-Daemon (May 17, 2020)

wolffnx said:


> the virtualbox port will be removed? like the other that display that warning?


A _DEPRECATED_ marked port will not necessarily be removed. Besides _DEPRECATED_ the port in question has also a _EXPIRATION DATE_ set. Until then it can be upgraded, if it's not, then it will be removed.


----------



## wolffnx (May 17, 2020)

T-Daemon said:


> Are you sure? There is no such indication in the Makefile , nor is it for virtualbox-ose, as it is for medit.
> Can you post the exact message?


Yes


----------



## wolffnx (May 17, 2020)

T-Daemon said:


> A _DEPRECATED_ marked port will not necessarily be removed. Besides _DEPRECATED_ the port in question has also a _EXPIRATION DATE_ set. Until then it can be upgraded, if it's not, then it will be removed.



Thanks for the explication, virtualbox is important, so I'think will we updated

btw, I'see diferences in versions between pkg and ports for example `gmake`,so now I'take care of that tip of "dont mix ports and pkg"


----------



## T-Daemon (May 17, 2020)

emulators/virtualbox-ose-nox11 Makefile  ( `MASTERDIR= ${.CURDIR}/../virtualbox-ose` )

From Makefile virtualbox-ose:


```
115 OPTIONS_DEFAULT+=       PYTHON
144 USES+=          python:2.7
```

emulators/virtualbox-ose has as configure option _PYTHON_. You have apparently checked that option. The _DEPRECATED_ messages belongs to lang/python27.



wolffnx said:


> btw, I'see diferences in versions between pkg and ports for example  gmake,so now I'take care of that tip of "dont mix ports and pkg"


You can perfectly mix ports and packages, important is to track the right ports tree, latests package repository -> head ports tree ( fetch/update with portsnap(8) ), quarterly pkg repo -> quarterly ports tree ( fetch/update with svnlite(1) ).


----------



## wolffnx (May 17, 2020)

T-Daemon said:


> emulators/virtualbox-ose-nox11 Makefile  ( `MASTERDIR= ${.CURDIR}/../virtualbox-ose` )
> 
> From Makefile virtualbox-ose:
> 
> ...



you have right, the port came with the option, but is unchequed by default, anyway, I'never build it with python support
this is my setup:


----------



## T-Daemon (May 17, 2020)

wolffnx said:


> I'never build it with python support
> this is my setup:


My mistake, lang/python27 is a build dependency, run `make build-depends-list` in the ports directory.


----------



## wolffnx (May 17, 2020)

T-Daemon said:


> My mistake, lang/python27 is a build dependency, run `make build-depends-list` in the ports directory.



everything point to yes:


```
root@JShome:/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose-nox11 # make build-depends-list
/usr/ports/ports-mgmt/pkg
/usr/ports/devel/kBuild
/usr/ports/devel/yasm
/usr/ports/textproc/libxslt
/usr/ports/archivers/gtar
/usr/ports/converters/libiconv
/usr/ports/devel/pkgconf
/usr/ports/lang/python27
/usr/ports/graphics/png
/usr/ports/ftp/curl
/usr/ports/net/libvncserver
/usr/ports/devel/glib20
/usr/ports/devel/gettext-runtime
/usr/ports/devel/libIDL
/usr/ports/textproc/libxml2
root@JShome:/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose-nox11 #
```


----------

